# canesten pessary -in so much pain!!!!



## dimple123

So I've been suffering from thrush before and during my pregnancy and its such a pain! At my last midwife appointment she mentioned I had thrush and said I need to get it sorted, and the tone in which she said it kinda worried me. So I insert the pessary and TMI but I couldn't seem to push it up far at all it hurt so much and wouldn't go up any further. So basically it was poking out of the opening of my vagina, surely that isn't right? In the end I was in so much pain I removed it and now its still burning and I'm still in so much pain. I've had pessaries before and they just never seem to dissolve no matter how high I inser them. Anyway has anyone got any tips for getting rid of this horrible thrush, or can anyone reassure me cos I'm in a. Lot of pain!


----------



## Laurakiaora

Hiya.

Do you mean you couldn't get it inside your vagina at all? Once it's inside, it should be pretty easy to push up. When I use them, I just push up as far as I can go until it hits my cervix (the same way you would insert a tampon).

It definitely needs to be in all the way for it to work proper... it should sit up there quite comfortably and then gradually disolve and come back out in small chalky deposits.

Your thrush could be so substantial that your vagina/vulva is very swollen which might stop it going up. Do you still have the pessary tablet or did you have to throw it away? If you still have it, try it again, or get another one and try again.

Read the instructions careful. I find it easiest to lie on my back on my bed with my legs bent right up to get it in far enough.


----------



## dimple123

Hey, yeah I guess I couldn't really get it up there at all. It was just poking out of my vagina making it really uncomfortable. I just never have any luck with pessaries they just seem to sit there and not dissolve. Nope as I was taking it out, it all crumbled so I hat to chuck it in the bin


----------



## Laurakiaora

Hmmm, it's tricky as you're not really meant to take the oral tablet during pregnancy.

I'd say to get another one, make sure you're relaxed and in a comfortable position. If you really struggle again then ask your doctor to do it for you (may feel embarrassing at the time but you will be so glad a couple of days after when you're comfortable and everything's back to normal). It's important to have it cleared up before you have the baby as he can contract it when he's coming through your birth canal.

Maybe your OH could help if you don't want a doctor to? You do need to make sure it's pushed up all the way or it will just fall out and will be useless.


----------



## urchin

Hi - did you try using some lube?
If it's all very sore in there, pushing a dry pessary in would be really difficult, but if you blob a bit of lube on the end it should make it a lot easier :thumbup:


----------



## Sproglet

You can get a cream for internal use. Maybe that would be more suitable for you? Since even if it won't go in very far, hopefully overnight it will seep in and you won't have the trouble with it dissolving.

(I'm not 100% sure if it's OK to use the internal cream in pregnancy, it's the same stuff as the pessary just in a cream, but please check first!)


----------

